# Gender?



## Nylak (Jun 25, 2008)

Now, by gender, I mean the gender you were _born_ with, not the gender you've become or identify as, and this is in no way impacted by your sexual orientation or identity; just about where your reproductive organs happen(ed) to reside. Sorry I didn't include an "other," but I'm trying to make this as simple as otterly possible. >_>; Please don't be offended by my brevity.

Okay, I'm completely sure one of these has been posted somewhere, but I don't know where and I'm a lazy bum. So I apologize if this is repetitive.

I just...noticed that either there are more guys on this forum, or they just talk more than the gals, so I was curious because that's kinda the opposite than what I expected, being the egotistical female that I am.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm with the estrogen vote here, but I'm going to take a wild guess and say there are more guys here on the forum.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 26, 2008)

more guys indeed XD


----------



## TG. (Jun 26, 2008)

Read this please and re-evaluate your original post please:
http://www.indiana.edu/~lggender/sex-vs-gender.html

Voted Male.


----------



## Aerotsune (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's quite a common thing to see more men than women on the internet. Why? You've got me. And I'm male myself, btw.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 26, 2008)

Aerotsune said:


> Yeah, it's quite a common thing to see more men than women on the internet. Why? You've got me. And I'm male myself, btw.



It's probably because the majority of basement dwellers are guys. xD


----------



## Magica (Jun 26, 2008)

The poll results so far are hilarious.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 26, 2008)

eevachu said:


> It's probably because the majority of basement dwellers are guys. xD



ahem* I'm no basement dweller!... I don't have a basement


----------



## eevachu (Jun 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ahem* I'm no basement dweller!... I don't have a basement



Do you however fall under the second definition? xD


----------



## Aerotsune (Jun 26, 2008)

Basement dwellers, some of us may be, but I don't know how this has to do with less females. Yeah they can be creepy, but are for the most part rather harmless. *shrug*


----------



## eevachu (Jun 26, 2008)

Aerotsune said:


> Basement dwellers, some of us may be, but I don't know how this has to do with less females. Yeah they can be creepy, but are for the most part rather harmless. *shrug*



Oh, I'm not insulting basement dwellers, hell I'm almost a basement dweller myself. But think about it, how many basement dwellers are female? Probably not a lot. And how many basement dwellers are on the FA forums regularly? Probably quite a few.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Sorry I didn't include an "other," but I'm trying to make this as simple as *otterly* possible. >_>;


I'm not going to lie, that made a surge of rage flow through me.
I voted, btw, so this isn't spam.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 26, 2008)

I voted. And I didn't lie, are you proud of me?


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I'm not going to lie, that made a surge of rage flow through me.
> I voted, btw, so this isn't spam.


 

Why, that bad of a pun? X'D Sorry sorry.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Why, that bad of a pun? X'D Sorry sorry.


It's quite alright.
I hate punts. They're never clever at all. Or maybe I'm just cynical and angry.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

We'll go with cynical and angry.  :3  It's bad for your health, you know.  Cheer up!  *pats on back and flees*


----------



## Snickers (Jun 26, 2008)

im female.


----------



## Aerotsune (Jun 26, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Oh, I'm not insulting basement dwellers, hell I'm almost a basement dweller myself. But think about it, how many basement dwellers are female? Probably not a lot. And how many basement dwellers are on the FA forums regularly? Probably quite a few.


 
Aye, I would have to agree.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm male, obviously, guys uses the interwebz more than girls^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 26, 2008)

<--- male

For the record, I'm not a basement dweller...  I don't have a basement.  XD


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a dude, dude.

I'm not a basement dweller. I live on the second floor of my house. >_>


----------



## ExTo (Jun 26, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> It's quite alright.
> I hate punts. They're never clever at all. Or maybe I'm just cynical and angry.



Yeah, those damn punts, winning with them isn't clever! WE WANT TOUCHDOWNS



Nylak said:


> Why, that bad of a pun? X'D Sorry sorry.



As a fellow otter-lovah, this is the kind of put I had always wanted to do, but never found the guts for. 

Oh, and.

<- Male. Again. Has a room in the basement. v.v


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 26, 2008)

Female ^^

It has always been known there are more guys around here. It's also really annoying that everyone assumes that everyone else is male around here until you make it clear you aren't or it spreads around to become common knowledge. Ahh well.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2008)

eevachu said:


> It's probably because the majority of basement dwellers are guys. xD



Probably because most girls don't know how to operate the interwebz  

BTW, male the last I checked


----------



## Aurali (Jun 26, 2008)

I refuse to associate with this poll for the amount of discrimination towards me.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jun 26, 2008)

Eugh! There is actually no girls in the fandom to beguin with, never mind just on the internet. Its a bloody sausage fest! Probably because women have LIFES unlike some men.


----------



## Roka (Jun 26, 2008)

I is a male wolf foxy :3


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

Woooow.  XD  The results of this poll amaze me.  I'm new to the fandom, so I really don't know much about the community, but jesus h. christ, that's a bit excessive, doncha think?  I guess I just associate animals with females because of my school/work, so it's weird thinking of so many guys liking critters so much.  >_>  Maybe my guy friends are just asses.  *snort*


----------



## Magica (Jun 26, 2008)

Girls don't exist on the internet. XP


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude, they totally do!  D:  I only have like three guy friends that I talk to regularly online, and two of them I know IRL.  ...Maybe because most of my friends I met via RP years and years ago, and it seemed like everyone in those communities was female.  Do I just somehow miss the guys online?  o_o;


----------



## Magica (Jun 26, 2008)

Psst, it's a joke. XD


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

Good. Because I thought I was going insane.  >_>


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jun 26, 2008)

...only six girls?

Wow, I'm a gay male dragon and even I think it's kind of sad. o_o;


----------



## Jack (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a dude. 
today sucks, I couldn't think of something funny to say.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

S'all right, that was funny in it's lack of funny-...ness.  >_>  Damn, today does suck.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 26, 2008)

eevachu said:


> It's probably because the majority of basement dwellers are guys. xD


No, all the girls are on Myspace.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 26, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> No, all the girls are on Myspace.


Or Facebook if they're 'hip'.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Or Facebook if they're 'hip'.


Or 4chan if they are camwhores.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 26, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Or 4chan if they are camwhores.



No, that's MySpace again.  

<-----Male


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 26, 2008)

Me is also male.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 26, 2008)

Fething hell, only 6 girls to 46 guys?

This is not helping my mood right now.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 26, 2008)

I feel your pain.  XD


----------



## Aurali (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd put down my vote. But I'm boycotting this thread :3


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about, I'm a lady! *Glances between legs* Whoops! No I'm not!

</Reference_Tardation>

Male by the way.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 26, 2008)

one of the 7 girls -.-


----------



## railroad (Jun 26, 2008)

7 girls vs 48 guys 
wow :amazed: 
but,girls exist in the internet,unfortunately the girls are interested on other things than furries and FA 

oh yeah.....by the way im...mmm *checks the underwear* im a male dragon


----------



## Merp (Jun 26, 2008)

female...


----------



## eevachu (Jun 26, 2008)

51 dudes to 8 chicks.  That's 86% male to 14% female. o___o

No wonder there's so many gay guys in the furry fandom; they don't have a freaking choice.  

...Wow... That makes the furry fandom kind of like prison.  
Except if you replace the number of knives in prison with hermaphrodite pictures.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 27, 2008)

If you didn't see this coming...


----------



## Merp (Jun 27, 2008)

psh I knew there would be more males....but Im fine with that...


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude, I'm not.  D<  *arms self and sets off to recruit females for the fandom*  CHAAARGE.

*is shot*  x_x


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

If you pair up the results of this poll with the results of this sexual orientation poll...

The furry fandom is slowly becoming like the population of China; desperately lacking in heteros of the female variety.

It makes me want to be a dyke just for lols. xD


----------



## Krystalynn (Jun 27, 2008)

Non-applicable.


----------



## railroad (Jun 27, 2008)

eevachu said:


> If you pair up the results of this poll with the results of this sexual orientation poll...
> 
> The furry fandom is slowly becoming like the population of China; desperately lacking in heteros of the female variety.
> 
> It makes me want to be a dyke just for lols. xD



the furry fandom in other word is composed of gays and bisexuals , heteros are balanced but due to the lack of girls heteros stop becaming furry or became gays 

so the poll results are istill amazing
51 guys vs 8 girls 

this means: for every 6.3 guys theres only one girl OH NOES!!!!
yeah honestly maybe girls dislikes furry fandom and prefer metroflog 

or the furry girls hate FA because of the 90% of porn stuff in the site and they are still in deviantart


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 27, 2008)

If only so many of the guys weren't gay, I would be in heaven!
As a girl who gets along with guys quite well, I have no problem with there being many more guys. Hell, gives me more eye-candy in the Mugshot Thread and means there isn't bitch fights going on. Woo!  Although it would be nice for there to be more of us...


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

railroad said:


> the furry fandom in other word is composed of gays and bisexuals , heteros are balanced but due to the lack of girls heteros stop becaming furry or became gays
> 
> so the poll results are istill amazing
> 51 guys vs 8 girls
> ...



I fear for the lesbians of the fandom. xD

6.3 to one, eh?  I like my odds. ;> Oh wait, you're all gay...  Shit.

That could be completely possible, I mean I'm mainly on dA, but I'm also a raving pervert.  Then again, I think most of the girls are over at Y-gallery for the sparkly Japanese flavoured gay.



ramsay_baggins said:


> If only so many of the guys weren't gay, I would be in heaven!
> As a girl who gets along with guys quite well, I have no problem with there being many more guys. Hell, gives me more eye-candy in the Mugshot Thread and means there isn't bitch fights going on. Woo!  Although it would be nice for there to be more of us...



Amen Ramsay! 

Y'know, I bet if I told all the otaku females about how many homosexual males there were in this fandom, they'd come running for a piece. xD


----------



## ExTo (Jun 27, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Y'know, I bet if I told all the otaku females about how many homosexual males there were in this fandom, they'd come running for a piece. xD



You know you want to.

Here's me hoping we have at least 10 girls on them forums haha.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> You know you want to.
> 
> Here's me hoping we have at least 10 girls on them forums haha.



Well I haven't seen quite a few I know post yet so who knows....


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 27, 2008)

you know, i think there might be so many gay dudes that there are less straight ones than the women


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you know, i think there might be so many gay dudes that there are less straight ones than the women



and..........that's awesome:3


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you know, i think there might be so many gay dudes that there are less straight ones than the women



And they say that they're a minority, right? XD

BTW I'd say those proportions are good for bukkake, but I want to hang myself for even thinking this :?


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And they say that they're a minority, right? XD
> 
> BTW I'd say those proportions are good for bukkake, but I want to hang myself for even thinking this :?



Check the orientation thread...we still are.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 27, 2008)

Female. I don't have a room in the basement...but I have something that's just as bad. A room where I'm not allowed to eat or drink anything except water >.< (and here I'm 22 years old too >.>; )
I live with my dad and grandma...and I'm trying hard to find a full time job so I can move out. >>; Right now I'm working at a local Dollar General as a Sales Associate. At least the real life me, not the fursona.
The fursona? She's a mercinary XD;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 27, 2008)

wow, I was NOT expecting 63 to 8.... yay! more guys than girls! hehehe I could use that to my advantage


----------



## ExTo (Jun 27, 2008)

After 71 votes... I expected like a 52/19 guys/girls divide, but 63/8 is just lopsided.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm curious who these eight people with vaginas are.

VAGINA ROLL-CALL!

*Raises a paw* Present!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a little pointless to make a poll about gender...and then tell people NOT to tell you the gender they identify with. If 'other' is really that complicated, you must have a really difficult time with...well, everything.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

*raises paw!* Present. XD Although I'm sure I mentioned this already. I'M PROUD OF IT SHADDAP. =D  Vagine roll call. *giggle. easily amused.*

Ah, and LoboRoo, I should have titled it "Sex," but I was preeeetty sure people around here would misinterpret.    This is a physical poll, not a psychological one.


----------



## Magica (Jun 27, 2008)

Present. ;D


----------



## Merp (Jun 28, 2008)

Here...  ;p


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

Also, give this time...the orientation thread has had a long time to develop.  I mean you could flip a coin 100 times and get 90 heads and 10 tails but if you go on forever it'll even out...


----------



## Aurali (Jun 28, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I'm curious who these eight people with vaginas are.
> 
> VAGINA ROLL-CALL!
> 
> *Raises a paw* Present!




I have one!!!^^


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

*Raises hand* I have one too!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

*Raises hand*  wait... *looks down pants*  Yep, I haz vagina! =D


----------



## Thatch (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh, now it's almost 8 males for every woman here. Some more time and you girls will be little more than a statistical error XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Heh, now it's almost 8 males for every woman here. Some more time and you girls will be little more than a statistical error XD



I get 8 guys all to my little self? YAYZ!


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I get 8 guys all to my little self? YAYZ!



*gulp*  HALP :3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I get 8 guys all to my little self? YAYZ!



Now to see how many of them are gay...that should slice of a few for ya.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Now to see how many of them are gay...that should slice of a few for ya.



Well if I'm quick enough can I get first dibs? Then the rest of the girls will have to fight it out


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Well if I'm quick enough can I get first dibs? Then the rest of the girls will have to fight it out



Fine.  So long as I don't have more girls trying to turn me straight at 2 AM.... >.<


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww I won't try to turn any of you straight, I just get to choose the ones I think would be fun to hang out with. So far thinking:
Ishnuvalok
Erro
Takun
Tundra
Scrumpet
Grimfang
Easog
David M Awesome

XD
(Is it obvious how bored I am right now?)


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Aww I won't try to turn any of you straight, I just get to choose the ones I think would be fun to hang out with. So far thinking:
> Ishnuvalok
> Erro
> Takun
> ...



Perhaps....and yay.  I don't need another awkward and stressful night like last night.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> Perhaps....and yay.  I don't need another awkward and stressful night like last night.



One of those girls that never gives up? They can be so annoying >.< I've seen a few around some of my male friends... Anywayz, I ist not looking for romance, I gots me a mate XD


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> One of those girls that never gives up? They can be so annoying >.< I've seen a few around some of my male friends... Anywayz, I ist not looking for romance, I gots me a mate XD



Pretty much...those on IRC can vouch for my anger last night over it...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2008)

I wonder if _everyone_ on the forum did this poll how it would work out?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I wonder if _everyone_ on the forum did this poll how it would work out?



Then you females would be like Nessy or Bigfoot. Many times seen, theoretically able to exist, but no real evidence being avaliable XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

need more females in heya >.>


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

All the females on the forums are cool too :3  Would hang with them^^


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

Ho shit, 
I'm a male. o.o


----------



## ExTo (Jun 29, 2008)

Gasp, a ninth female!

Almost there people, almost there. We want 10!


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Gasp, a ninth female!
> 
> Almost there people, almost there. We want 10!


And you got it!!!
Winner!


----------



## FeralPup (Jun 29, 2008)

i voted female ._.
75 to 11 o-O
damn D:


----------



## Aurali (Jun 29, 2008)

You know what.. Fuck You I'm female. I'm putting that as my response.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> You know what.. Fuck You I'm female. I'm putting that as my response.



*hugs*  Yep


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I'm female. XD;


----------



## ExTo (Jun 30, 2008)

And suddenly we've got 13.

Where had you been lurking, gals?


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me check, one...two...and three. They're all there.

Sorry to break the streak but I haz a penis.


And I'm not a basement dweller! I'm 18 and about to go to college.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Sorry to break the streak but I haz a penis.



that's a penis times two!

yay for the majority of the males!

*cough* sry females


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn sausage fest xD jk girls i just want u to know im here and I care...
Pimp out xD *walks away*


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

ninja'd 

A majority of males could be a good or bad thing. It's all according to sexual preference.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> ninja'd
> 
> A majority of males could be a good or bad thing. It's all according to sexual preference.



for me... tis' a good thing =^_^=


----------



## Snickers (Jun 30, 2008)

Commone girlies, we need less sausage and more sauce


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> for me... tis' a good thing =^_^=



For me 'tis bad. I like the ladies.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Commone girlies, we need less sausage and more sauce





Diego117 said:


> For me 'tis bad. I like the ladies.



:C


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> I'm sorry.



^_^

It's fine I'm jokin' anyway.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhh, this is growing interesting...


----------

